
Kevin McCarthy leads charge against Silicon Valley - petethomas
http://thehill.com/homenews/house/404642-mccarthy-leads-gop-charge-against-silicon-valley
======
saagarjha
> After sharing a screenshot of a tweet from Fox News host Laura Ingraham that
> was covered by language warning of “potentially sensitive content,” Twitter
> users were quick to point out that Ingraham’s tweet was covered up due to
> settings in McCarthy’s own Twitter account, not because of a company
> campaign to silence conservative voices.

It's kind of sad that the people out to regulate technology companies aren't
really all that familiar with technology themselves.

~~~
awinder
Yeah, but Kevin McCarthy isn’t out to actually regulate anyone. He’s just
paying tribute to His Orangeness, and maybe offering some red meat to
republican voters, before he loses his position in a few months. This is a
risk free move, given that there won’t be any ability to follow through. But
it is pretty much garden variety poor leadership / waste of money.

------
anoncoward111
Why don't you try privately funding a platform where you can tolerate all the
types of speech that you wish to tolerate?

Innovation is hard innit?

~~~
api
It's not even hard. Gab and Voat exist. No innovation is needed to set up a
social site. You can run a sizable one for less than a few hundred a month
given how cheap cloud hosting has become.

~~~
anoncoward111
Interesting. The main problem being Twitter's entrenched/sticky network
effect?

Just a couple hundred donators could support the whole project with a few
bucks, a la Dwarf Fortress or many hundreds of Youtubers

~~~
spamizbad
I don't think there's any real problem here: conservatives in washington wants
their base to think there's a conspiracy against them in tech.

The technology industry employs large numbers of people who are college-
educated, millennials/yougner Gen-Xers and/or Asian-Americans: people who
demographically skew left. This alone makes our industry suspect to the
conservatives.

Isn't it odd that Steve Bannon starts publicly ranting about there being too
many Asians in Silicon Valley and now all of a sudden we're far too liberal
and censoring conservative voices... despite the fact that both Facebook and
Twitter have been utilized deftly by conservatives to spread their message and
communicate with their voters?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
It's called "working the refs":
[https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%22work...](https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%22working+the+refs%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

~~~
sremani
Are you kidding me? I do not know who refs, but if Social Media companies are
your refs, god bless your children.. then need lot of luck!

Here is an interesting exercise - name 5 silicon valley conservative
stalwarts.

~~~
spamizbad
> Here is an interesting exercise - name 5 silicon valley conservative
> stalwarts.

Marc Andreessen, Peter Thiel, Palmer Luckey, Tom Perkins, David Sacks.... and
for extra credit: Jeremy Tunnel, Curtis Yarvin, Brendan Eich, Meg Whitman,
Carly Fiorina, Ted Dzuiba...

------
torgian
So... this is just the start. You know the next step is the government taking
control over what tech companies can do when it comes to dissemination of
information.

I'm gonna say it now: In 20 years, large tech companies in the States are
going to be controlled by the US government, much like how China controls (or
at least has direct oversight) large companies within their borders.

